# No "social media" parameters on Oasis?



## Barthox (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi everyone,

when researching the sharing capabilities of my Kindle Oasis, I read that you could add some social media accounts in the kindle settings, especially of course Goodreads.

Now, when I go to my Oasis parameters, there's no place to link it to my social media accounts.

The Oasis user's guide does mention that it should be in the "My Account" tab, but I don't have it ...

Is it normal?

Thanks,

Barthox


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't find anything on my Oasis either. I've never wanted it or looked for it but was curious so I checked. Unless it is well hidden it isn't there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Barthox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> when researching the sharing capabilities of my Kindle Oasis, I read that you could add some social media accounts in the kindle settings, especially of course Goodreads.
> 
> ...


I'll have to hunt, but there is a setting where you can link your kindle account to Goodreads. You can't do much with it, though, except GR will update when you start or finish a book. But it's been wonky for the last year or so where you open a book and it marks it as read immediately. So I turned it off.

I'll hunt for the setting, though, and let you know where when I have time.


----------

